# camp sites near gibraltar(not wild camping)



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

any one know of a campsite near to gib,as my daughter is getting married in the last week of august.
obviously i need to book well ahead..
we've got our smart car with us so can travel within reasonable distance.to gib.
we intend to wild camp at la linea before this but need to site the van for the actual wedding.any help would be appreciated......cheers slaphead :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

slaphead said:


> any one know of a campsite near to gib,as my daughter is getting married in the last week of august.
> obviously i need to book well ahead..
> we've got our smart car with us so can travel within reasonable distance.to gib.
> we intend to wild camp at la linea before this but need to site the van for the actual wedding.any help would be appreciated......cheers slaphead :roll:


50km too far? Site in database near Tarifa

Regards Frank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CAmping*

Hi

Look at www.campingsonline.com and search from there.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Sorry I cannot give you the name but I was being told about a site just over the border in Spain the other day. It is run by a hospital and the patients look after the site. Apparently it is immaculate


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

and Slaphead if you find a suitable one don't forget to add it to the database on your return 

Regards Frank


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*sites near gib*

will do frank and thanks all....knew you would help..... :wink: regards slaphead


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

> Sorry I cannot give you the name but I was being told about a site just over the border in Spain the other day. It is run by a hospital and the patients look after the site. Apparently it is immaculate


Psychiatric or normal?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Psychiatric, all members of MHF apparently :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

If you are thinking about wild camping at or near la linea please be careful not to leave the van unattended. I have not been in that area for a few years but have read of many break in incidents in la linea. We wild camped on the beach at tarifa, just along a bit from a camp site which was full. No problems.


----------

